# One of My Girls -- Workin' What Her Momma Gave Her!



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

Nice picture, what type of camera did you take it with?


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

It's a Nikon "COOLPIX" S3000 ... in macro mode, of course


----------

